# 2nd betta: Petco rescue crowntail



## newarkhiphop (Apr 22, 2011)

:evil: i went into petco to buy new filter cartridge for Jaws tank , i told my self i wouldnt even look @ the betta section but i did , i dont know if i should be happy or mad, on one side they had a a of color variations to chose from , on the other had i saw about half a dozen dead fish, many of them were smaller "baby" types, although they weren't labeled as such 

them i saw this beautiful guy , very active and thought it would be shame to leave him here to die so i picked up him, i honestly coudnt afford a bigger tank @ the moment so i ended up getting him one of those 1 gallon keeper tanks for now. 

anyways here are some pics i took in the car, are those shiny scales in the first picture natural or is that a stress sign?




























http://i44.tinypic.com/2nki6gi.jpg


----------



## PixelatedPaint (Nov 19, 2011)

That looks normal. He has iridescent coloring on top of the red. Itll shine when the light hits it. Hes so pretty, congrats. I just did the same today.


----------



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

what a good looking guy


----------



## newarkhiphop (Apr 22, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oJ4LfgqY6JY


quick vid, in his new tank 

:lol his reaction to the gravel accents


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

He's beautiful! The one color/type I never wanted was a red CT, but after getting Nixon (red butterfly CT) I am just smitten over them. I was at the LPS the other day too, came home with two new ones. Sigh.

I use those same glass beads in my tanks too, I love his look!! He's like "Swimming.. oh lovely room for gliding and... wait... whats this? "


----------



## PixelatedPaint (Nov 19, 2011)

lol! Thats perfect pitluvs. I read the comment before watching and I laughed so hard. Lucky betta! Good job taking him home!


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

i wanna see his reaction to getting a plant. :U that's gonna be too cute. xD


----------



## FireKidomaru (Jan 24, 2010)

He looks lovely!! I love the green on top of the red..great find!!


----------



## Sherlock23 (Oct 27, 2011)

He's pretty!!! I rescue a CT today from Walmart.


----------



## Krys (Jul 28, 2009)

Natural and normal. a lot of red crowntails have that.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He's cute!


----------



## newarkhiphop (Apr 22, 2011)

dramaqueen said:


> He's cute!


:-D thanks yea crowntails are becoming my favorite, they have alot of attitude on them


----------

